# Ammonia back up at end of cycle



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

so after waiting forever my nitrates finally go down, but the day b4 i go to the lfs and buy some snails, my damn ammonia went back up to 0.25ppm. After 3 days of adding stability and alpha the ammonia remains. Should i keep dosing alpha and stability, or should I do a small water change? All my other parameters are ok except for my PH which is at 8.0.

thanks


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

WTH do i have to do to get a response around here?

anyone?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

impatient lol. Have you tried just using doses of ammonia and not using stability. The less chemicals the better. you could also try to get some free fish and cycle that way.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

with that attitude you will be lucky if you get one? Add stability, do a water change of about 50% and monitor closely...but I am no expert!


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

MEDHBSI said:


> impatient lol. Have you tried just using doses of ammonia and not using stability. The less chemicals the better. you could also try to get some free fish and cycle that way.


I am still kinda new to the hobby so don't want to experiment that much. I stick to the chemicals cause that is what 2 lfs suggested. thank you for your input


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Clownloachlover said:


> with that attitude you will be lucky if you get one? Add stability, do a water change of about 50% and monitor closely...but I am no expert!


well clownloach if no one had replied, and its possible that could have happened it would have been my 3rd post in a row w/o any replies. I believe in giving what you get, and would love to be more active in this forum, but since i know **** all about most topics other than nice fish or cool tank, i provide little value.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

wit all due respect GMANN some times it pays to be humble and realize you don't know what you don't know. I have found these people to be most helpful when you swallow your pride and your ego and ask questions in a nice manner. Sometimes you get responses sometimes you don't. There are people that are on these forums that are a wealth of information and very knowledgeable and I am sure they have read all of the posts from newbies requesting the same information over and over again, however they will choose to answer the posts where the people seem to be the nicest. If you cop an attitude and make like your ticked off, then you may never get an answer...as for your situation, you could do web research and most likely find an answer...the internet is a valuable tool. I sometimes find what I am looking for and then bounce it off the folks here on the forums. I only trust a few people in the local fish stores for information where as these forums are a wealth of knowledge. I have contacted a few people through PM and introduced myself and asked for help and 100% of the folks I have approached that way have been extremely helpful...but you have to be respectful of both their time and their answers. 

I hope you get your ammonia situation all figured out...good luck


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks CL. I did do research on my posts before handn and posted on here to get further confirmation and feedback. As for going forward, since I come off w/ an attitude well then I just won't post anymore, and revert back to snooping. Thanks


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well people are willing to help those that are humble and willing to accept what they are being told. here is a piece of advice that has worked for me on these forums. Find the subject matter that you are interested in whether it be water testing, fish species, plants, whatever it happens to be and read through some of the threads. Make note of the people that are doing most of the responding to these threads. Contact those individuals via PM, introducing yourself and state the reasons you are contacting them and how you got their names. Be respectful of their time and their knowledge and if they don't have the time to provide you the information you are looking for, thank them and move on. I have found that when you approach someone that way they are more than willing to help and feel honored that you respect them for their knowledge. there are a few people on here that I have contacted privately that are more than helpful...Charles, KCairns, Reckon, 2wheelsX2, Rastapus, as well as a few others. good luck!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well people are willing to help those that are humble and willing to accept what they are being told. here is a piece of advice that has worked for me on these forums. Find the subject matter that you are interested in whether it be water testing, fish species, plants, whatever it happens to be and read through some of the threads. Make note of the people that are doing most of the responding to these threads. Contact those individuals via PM, introducing yourself and state the reasons you are contacting them and how you got their names. Be respectful of their time and their knowledge and if they don't have the time to provide you the information you are looking for, thank them and move on. I have found that when you approach someone that way they are more than willing to help and feel honored that you respect them for their knowledge. there are a few people on here that I have contacted privately that are more than helpful...Charles, KCairns, Mykiss Spit.fire, Reckon, 2wheelsX2, Rastapus, as well as a few others. good luck!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Do a water change.

What ppm was your ammonia reading while cycling? What is your nitrate reading currently?


----------

